# Jessica



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

HAHAhAHA did you know that there are at least 3 of us? that's pretty cool! ok a dumb thread but cool all the same


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)

I *think* I am the only Nick/Nicholas...I am not sure. Speak up the rest of you...Nick is a common name. There have to be more of us...


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2008)

good things come in threes, right! 

Or is that superstition? 


Maybe it is Popish superstition (beware of the stench of Potpouri)?


----------



## the particular baptist (Dec 10, 2008)

Im pretty confident im the only Flavio


----------



## TimV (Dec 10, 2008)

At least the Jessica's don't get in such arcane discussions as the Tim's that it's hard to keep track of who's talking.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)

PactumServa72 said:


> Im pretty confident im the only Flavio



I would wager there too...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2008)

Honor said:


> HAHAhAHA did you know that there are at least 3 of us? that's pretty cool! ok a dumb thread but cool all the same



I know of four Jessicas on the PB off hand. I'm married to one of them.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, there are a lot of us here.

When I was growing up, practically every girl in my class was either Jennifer or Jessica, with the occasional Heather, Michelle, or Amy thrown in there.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Tim,

Blessings,
Joe


I thought this thread was about Jessicas though.


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

PactumServa72 said:


> Im pretty confident im the only Flavio


how do you pronounce that like Fabio but with flavor?


----------



## TimV (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, my niece is Jessica ;-)


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

my bad Andrew... I didn't mean to exclude your wifey

-----Added 12/10/2008 at 12:23:23 EST-----

four Jessicas.... now you better watch out. there are safelty in numbers
any Jessica's with the middle name Elizabeth?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2008)

No prob! I posted this a while back for my wife, other Jessicas might appreciate it too. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/allman-brothers-26237/


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

> I thought this thread was about Jessicas though.


it's ok joe.... we could turn this into a poll... I love Polls


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, I never even saw that you posted that song. Shoulda told me!

Thanks!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> No prob! I posted this a while back for my wife, other Jessicas might appreciate it too.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/allman-brothers-26237/



Any posting of the Allman Brothers deserves a thanks...even if my name is Nick and not Jessica.


----------



## Nate (Dec 10, 2008)

TimV said:


> At least the Jessica's don't get in such arcane discussions as the Tim's that it's hard to keep track of who's talking.



I'm constantly going back to check you guys' avatars! (Was it the bee, the mustache or the sunglasses that posted that?)


----------



## he beholds (Dec 10, 2008)

HuguenotHelpMeet said:


> Yes, there are a lot of us here.
> 
> When I was growing up, practically every girl in my class was either Jennifer or Jessica, with the occasional Heather, Michelle, or Amy thrown in there.


Me too-hence my own children having un-common names (at least I hope to not see a rise in Tobiahs and Evangelines). (As well as my own spelling of Jessie as Jessi.)

I didn't really like "Jessica" until I learned that it was most likely contrived by Shakespeare to mean "God Beholds." Please don't prove me otherwise if you know for a fact that it means "wealthy" or "popular" which is what my name plaque said when I was little. 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> No prob! I posted this a while back for my wife, other Jessicas might appreciate it too.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/allman-brothers-26237/



I def. appreciate The Allman Brothers...I've seen them a couple of times
I tried to walk down the aisle to it, but my husband, Jeremy, said that was a no-go. 



Honor said:


> my bad Andrew... I didn't mean to exclude your wifey
> 
> -----Added 12/10/2008 at 12:23:23 EST-----
> 
> ...



Lynn...which I can almost guarantee another of us has the same middle name.

-----Added 12/10/2008 at 12:57:58 EST-----

And to HuguenotHelpMeet Jessica,
You are married to an Andrew, which is the name of my friend from church's husband, who used to go to your church. (Brooke and Andrew)

I feel like this is the Reformed world's Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon...
I do wonder if we could all be connected in six people or less, and I would love to try, but I cannot conceptualize how to start the process.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2008)

The name Jessica brings back good memories. I knew this girl in high school whose name was Jessica- she was drop dead gorgeous. Deep brown eyes and long brown hair. I even wrote a poem about her and it was put in the year book before I graduated. 

I wonder if she knew I was talking about her...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2008)

HuguenotHelpMeet said:


> Hey, I never even saw that you posted that song. Shoulda told me!
> 
> Thanks!



Oops!


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

Poimen said:


> The name Jessica brings back good memories. I knew this girl in high school whose name was Jessica- she was drop dead gorgeous. Deep brown eyes and long brown hair. I even wrote a poem about her and it was put in the year book before I graduated.
> 
> I wonder if she knew I was talking about her...




awww that is soo sweet



> I def. appreciate The Allman Brothers...I've seen them a couple of times
> I tried to walk down the aisle to it, but my husband, Jeremy, said that was a no-go.


my husband used to be a mover and he moved one of the Allman brothers into his house... I thought it was cool


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2008)

he beholds said:


> I feel like this is the Reformed world's Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon...
> I do wonder if we could all be connected in six people or less, and I would love to try, but I cannot conceptualize how to start the process.



You know, I have been working on an idea for a new thread (I do that, spend time on my commute thinking about ideas for new PB threads, geek that I am) where I try to connect the Puritans together just like the six degrees of Kevin Bacon. Ex.: X was converted under Y's ministry who was kin to Z who wrote ABC which influenced D who spent time in prison with E which led to the conversion of Y. Or something like that...!


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

Evangeline... that is soooooo pretty!!!!
if I have/had a girl I have two sets of names picked out....Phoebe Elizabeth and Chloe McGyver


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 10, 2008)

Not I...known as the girl with an odd name for her gender and ethnicity....


----------



## he beholds (Dec 10, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like this is the Reformed world's Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon...
> ...



Of course your version might actually be fruitful

Just start: throw two names out there and ask if people can connect them in six people or less. At least hat's how the actor game goes. The asker doesn't usually have it figured out when he asks the players. 


Anyway, I think about PB threads and how I probably shouldn't have said this and should have said that...


Honor said:


> Evangeline... that is soooooo pretty!!!!
> if I have/had a girl I have two sets of names picked out....Phoebe Elizabeth and Chloe McGyver



For my next girl, (DV) we are thinking Verity Irene.(Puritan lovers, DO NOT STEAL THAT) That's what our son would have been had he been a girl, but then we found Evangeline, and it took first place by the time we had our daughter. I also love Salome--I saw that someone here has a Salome. My husband doesn't love it, so I'm working on him. But I have some time, since we've not had a Verity yet. 


I think boy names are just as hard. Our boy names are Judah/Jude, Jonas, Ransom (my fave), etc...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 10, 2008)

I like my name. It comes with lineage.


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 10, 2008)

PactumServa72 said:


> I'm pretty confident I'm the only Flavio



A good old name of Roman vintage. My name, Co, is also pretty unique I guess - at least, I never met someone with that name.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 10, 2008)

Rocketeer said:


> PactumServa72 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty confident I'm the only Flavio
> ...



I was wondering, is that your full name??


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2008)

Rocketeer said:


> PactumServa72 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty confident I'm the only Flavio
> ...



I have met a few 'Co's here in Canada in our Dutch Reformed circles.


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

I like Co... it' COol...LOL

Ok since this is my thread I get to derail it..... 
what is your fav word that you use?
Mine is DUDE.
I use it a lot of different ways DUDE! duuude (like that is just wrong) or hey dude... I could go on but you get the point.


----------



## the particular baptist (Dec 10, 2008)

Honor said:


> PactumServa72 said:
> 
> 
> > Im pretty confident im the only Flavio
> ...



yep  the L and the V


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

then I really like your name... it's Sweet!!!
BTW you didn't vote


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 10, 2008)

he beholds said:


> I was wondering, is that your full name??



It is my full first name. My Christian name, wherewith I was baptized, is Jacobus Petrus, a name that goes way back in the South African part of the family. Co is simply the middle part of the first half of my Christian name. I know that, in English culture, first name and Christian name are more closely knit together; so it is in Dutch culture, but not in South Africa. Which, by the way, causes great confusion at the university, as most people seem unable to match the initials (JPF) to the name.



Poimen said:


> I have met a few 'Co's here in Canada in our Dutch Reformed circles.



That should be Ko, with a 'K', as that is a common Zealandic name. Or they have muddled up their history. Whatever. At any rate, I am the only Co with a 'C' that I have ever looked straight in the face.



Honor said:


> I like Co... it' COol...LOL



You're not the first one to have made that connection. As I study Aerospace, my ma likes to say: "Co is going to be a copilot. He already has 'co', he only needs 'pilot'."Still, she gave me the name.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

I think of myself as a:rtdeNvbdhfhshscjsjsfaonxbvxh I am very surprised this was not an option as I am quite sure many feel they identify with this name.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 10, 2008)

I know of at least one other Jay besides myself.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 10, 2008)

Rocketeer said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering, is that your full name??
> ...



I'm dense, sorry, but I cannot picture what your name looks like: Co Jacobus Petrus F______?


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

Jess.... I think it's Ja*CO*bus Petrus guys last name


----------



## ReformedChapin (Dec 10, 2008)

Julio


----------



## bookslover (Dec 10, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Honor said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAhAHA did you know that there are at least 3 of us? that's pretty cool! ok a dumb thread but cool all the same
> ...



If you belonged to a certain strain of Mormonism, you could be married to all four of them.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 10, 2008)

Tim. I'm on a poll. However, I'm the only Tim who's voted.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 10, 2008)

my daughter is a Jessie, and it's not short for Jessica, though everyone always asks her if it is..


----------



## Honor (Dec 10, 2008)

Jesse like the root of Jesse?


----------



## BJClark (Dec 11, 2008)

Honor;



> Jesse like the root of Jesse?



Her's is with an ie..

she seen me writing that earlier and asked why I was talking about her, so I told her what the thread was, she was like Oh, well, I have friend at school who spells her name Jessye, and a guy friend who spells his Jesse..and none of them are short for Jessica..though they all get called Jess..


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 11, 2008)

he beholds said:


> I'm dense, sorry, but I cannot picture what your name looks like: Co Jacobus Petrus F______?





Honor said:


> Jess.... I think it's Ja*CO*bus Petrus guys last name



 For formal occasions, such as passports, exams and such the like, my full name is Jacobus Petrus last name. In daily use, it's just Co last name. The system is a source of confusion amongst my fellow students.


----------



## Honor (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Jessica!!!! we are growing in numbers!!!
BJ.... when I was in middle school I desided to change the spelling of my name to something more "cool" so I spelled it Jessyca... it only lasted a day... then my friend started calling me Jes-sika so I quit... very sad.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 11, 2008)

BJClark said:


> my daughter is a Jessie, and it's not short for Jessica, though everyone always asks her if it is..



I've actually had a prof in college not be able to understand that Jessi _was_ short for Jessica. She said, "I've never heard of that."



Rocketeer said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I'm dense, sorry, but I cannot picture what your name looks like: Co Jacobus Petrus F______?
> ...



OK. We just call that a nickname here. Like my husband's name is Jeremiah, but in daily use it's Jeremy. And mine is Jessica (duh) but in daily life it's mostly Jessi.



Honor said:


> Hey Jessica!!!! we are growing in numbers!!!
> BJ.... when I was in middle school I desided to change the spelling of my name to something more "cool" so I spelled it Jessyca... it only lasted a day... then my friend started calling me Jes-sika so I quit... very sad.



Middle school is when I dropped the 'e' from Jessie. Same reason. hahaha...


----------



## Honor (Dec 11, 2008)

we're sooo cool....
My little sister in middle school started going my her middle name, it was confusing at fist because they moved to another state at the same time so when I moved up there a year later her whole school called her her middle name... it was weird.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2008)

Where is Tim Vaughn (TimV) when you need him. He will be able to vote and even the score with the mighty Jessicas!

-----Added 12/11/2008 at 09:09:48 EST-----

According to the statistics, 11% of PB members are named Jessica. That's how you use statistics, isn't it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone remember that funny scene in _Keeping the Faith_ where Ken Leung sings "Jessie's Girl"?


----------



## he beholds (Dec 11, 2008)

Tim said:


> Where is Tim Vaughn (TimV) when you need him. He will be able to vote and even the score with the mighty Jessicas!
> 
> -----Added 12/11/2008 at 09:09:48 EST-----
> 
> According to the statistics, 11% of PB members are named Jessica. That's how you use statistics, isn't it?



Then we'll need the fifth one of us to vote--or I'm going to start recruiting! 
11%--we are representing!


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 11, 2008)

he beholds said:


> OK. We just call that a nickname here. Like my husband's name is Jeremiah, but in daily use it's Jeremy. And mine is Jessica (duh) but in daily life it's mostly Jessi.



No, you don't. It is an entirely different phenomenon. I have never, ever, ever in my life been addressed as Jacob or Jacobus - it's just not my given name. I would not even respond to someone calling me that. I have nicknames, 'boetie' being one of them (means brother/son/heir of the house in Afrikaans). 'Co' was the name appearing in big print on my birthday card, with my two Christian names smaller, in a corner.

The difference between given name and Christian name is not a thing you have in the US. Accept it; the world does not consist of English-speaking peoples (though that certainly would be a lot more convenient!).

And oh, even Wikipedia knows of the thing:


Wikipedia said:


> The given name is given to a child by the parents shortly after, or before, birth. It is common to give a child several given names, particularly among Catholics. Usually, one of them is meant to be for daily use. This is often underlined on official documents, as it is often the second or third Christian or a totally different name not even related to the Christian names.


 Emphasis added by me. Source: Dutch name - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## he beholds (Dec 11, 2008)

Rocketeer said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > OK. We just call that a nickname here. Like my husband's name is Jeremiah, but in daily use it's Jeremy. And mine is Jessica (duh) but in daily life it's mostly Jessi.
> ...



Hey, friend, calm down I'm just asking and trying to figure it out. I can't imagine that the concept is too big for my brain, but maybe it is. 

So it is just a name that is for legal purposes? And Co, although it happens to be found in Ja*co*bus, has nothing to do with Jacobus--it doesn't come from there? There are people in America that go by their middle names, and their first names are just legal. Maybe it is closer to that? Like I know someone named "Mark David ______" and he goes by "David." Is that closer?
If this is agitating you, you do not need to answer. 
Shalom, 
jessi


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 11, 2008)

he beholds said:


> Hey, friend, calm down
> 
> (...)
> 
> If this is agitating you, you do not need to answer.



I'm sorry; on rereading my post, I see that I appear angry, or at least, ill-mannered, and I apologize. I am not agitated and did not mean to appear to be so. I will mend my tone.



he beholds said:


> So it is just a name that is for legal purposes? And Co, although it happens to be found in Ja*co*bus, has nothing to do with Jacobus--it doesn't come from there? There are people in America that go by their middle names, and their first names are just legal. Maybe it is closer to that? Like I know someone named "Mark David ______" and he goes by "David." Is that closer?



Not quite. We Dutch (and Afrikaners) have three names, surname, Christian name(s) (up to an infinite number - royals have 4-8, Catholics may have over 12; most others 1-3), and the given name. Your passport only states the Christian and surname (international convention). The third, given name can either be the same as one of the Christian names, or related to it (like mine is), or wholly different. It is not a nickname, as a nickname is not given by the parents at birth and not officially printed and documented, nor used in formal correspondence, whereas the given name is.

The particular history of my own name is that the Christian name is a centuries-old name in my maternal grandfather's (South African, originally Huguenot) family. As I am his eldest grandson, I got the Christian name. As for the given name, grandpa's given name is Koos, mine is Co. That is just a choice of my parents, and in this case, also is a reference to my maternal grandmothers family, as 'Ko' is one of her family names, as well as being a common name in Zealand, which is the province where her roots lie. (I have, by the way, a double cousin who has the same surname and Christian name, but a different given name.)

What's in a name? Quite a bit, in my case.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you! I at least see the web of names and I understand that it is something completely foreign to our culture, and it is, in fact, too big for my brain. But thanks for trying! I'll just call you Co


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 11, 2008)

he beholds said:


> I'll just call you Co



Just the way I like to have it!


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 15, 2008)

Rocketeer said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, friend, calm down
> ...



It's a relatively new phenomenon though. And mainly to escape the custom of naming one's children after their relatives

1st son=paternal grandfather
2nd son=maternal grandfather
1st daughter=paternal grandmother
2nd daughter=maternal grandmother
3rd son=father
3rd daughter=mother

and the rest is more or less free, usually named after uncles/aunts

my name is very simple: Gijsbertus Mulder. Shortened to Bert on immigration to accommodate the english tongue. In dutch I am usually called Gijs. (I was named after a paternal aunt, her name was Gijsberta)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2008)

My wife is a Jessica. She says one advantage is that people always assume that she is about 5 years younger then she is.

(BTW, several Kevins here, too)


----------



## Quickened (Dec 15, 2008)

TimV said:


> OK, my niece is Jessica ;-)



Same here!


----------



## Zenas (Dec 15, 2008)

There are at least 2 Andrews, but I believe more than that.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 15, 2008)

Another Tim here.

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 09:39:51 EST-----



Tim said:


> Where is Tim Vaughn (TimV) when you need him. He will be able to vote and even the score with the mighty Jessicas!



I'm not TimV, but let the record show that I helped even the score with the mighty Jessicas! 

Now if we get ahold of TimV, we can move ahead!


----------



## Theognome (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought Jessica got stuck in a well some 20 years ago...


Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 15, 2008)

Theognome said:


> I thought Jessica got stuck in a well some 20 years ago...
> 
> 
> Theognome



That's ok; I was thinking of the Allman Brothers when I saw this thread...

[video=youtube;0rrMZcCfCm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rrMZcCfCm8[/video]


----------

